# Corsair H110i + Fractal Define R5



## ElFloh (16. November 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag.

Ich bin gerade dabei meinen PC neu zu verbauen und habe im Zuge dessen, die H110i von Corsair und das Define R5 von Fractal gekauft.

Zuzüglich habe ich noch in bequiet Pure Wings 140mm (non PWM) investiert.

Da das Define R5 werksseitig schon gedämmt ist, würd ich den Zustand auch gern so beibehalten und frage nun in die Runde, ob ich den Radiator auch vorne einbauen und die Lüfter reinblasen lassen kann.

Danke schonmal für Antworten 

Schönen Tag.


----------



## blautemple (16. November 2017)

Klar kannst du das machen. Du musst nur den Festplattenkäfig ganz aufbauen oder in Richtung Netzteil versetzen,


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (20. November 2017)

Die Situation hatte ich schon. Da corsair bei der H110 nicht die standartmäßigen 15mm Lochabstand zwischen den Lüftern hat, sondern 20mm, wodurch der Radi schon einen halben cm länger ist. Dadurch bekommt man den Radi nur mit viel Kraft und Kratzern an Ort und Stelle, nur um dann festzustellen, dass die unteren vier Schraublöcher des Radis genau da sind, wo das R5 Stege in der Montageschiene hat, bzw diese unten schon vorher zu ende ist.


----------

